# The girls all get prettier at closing time.......



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

.........even the ones with wheels. When I saw the pics they sent me to do the radio controlled car for Tom Cruise I thought it was the ugliest race car I had seen in a long time. But after the check for his car cleared and he ordered two more for Rick Hendrick and his son I found decided I may have been a little hasty in judging the merits on this beautiful color scheme. LOL The girls sometimes get prettier at deal closing time. I even had to build this 1/24 one for me.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

lookin' good Luke ! 
hb


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dad said something similar about the girls on Okinawa, after 2 years away from home.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

John P said:


> Dad said something similar about the girls on Okinawa, after 2 years away from home.


Said the same about the girls in Thailand in the early 70s. However, It didn't take me two years. :devil: rr


----------

